# Newmedias Fertigteich-Pfütze



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

hi,
dank euer vielen Hinweise und Tipps habe ich es gewagt: Das Becken ist versenkt, die ersten Pflanzen auch, ein Steingarten drumrum entseht und am Steg können die __ Frösche anlegen und auf der Promenade flanieren 

Weitere Bilder könnt ihr im Album sehen.
Auch wenn ich ganz zufrieden bin, ergeben sich jetzt natürliche weitere Fragen und Unsicherheiten - vorallem zur Menge der Pflanzen.
Momentan habe ich auf der Maximaltiefe von 60 cm ein Büschel __ Hornkraut und __ Nadelkraut. Auf 30 cm sind je einmal Wassersten, Nadelsimse und Wasserhahnenfuss. In der Flachwasserzone befinden sich __ Kalmus, Goldfelberich, __ Wasser-Lobelie, etwas __ Schilf, ein paar Sumpdotterblumen, Sumpfhahnenfuss und Schachtelhalm. Der Sumpfhahnenfuss und der Schachtelhalm sind in so Softkörben, der Rest direkt verpflanzt. Jede Pflanze habe ich weitesgehend von teicherde befreit und mit Lehm-Kleckermatsche umhüllt in ein Sandbett gesetzt. Oben drauf Rheinkiesel, damit nicht jede kleine Wasserbewegung einen Sandsturm auslöst. Im Tiefwasser habe ich mir allerdings die Kesel gespart und der Sand wirbelt dort schon recht leicht auf (vielleicht doch Kiesel drauf?).
Achja und ein __ Froschbiss treibt sich auf der Oberfläche herum.

Was meint ihr? Sollte ich mehr Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Wasserpest, __ Wasserschlauch) pflanzen? (600 Liter fasst die Wanne). Auch jede andere Kritik ist willkommen...

Thomas 

p.s: wer hat eigentlich den November in den Mai verlegt? Es hat hier gerade mal 14 Grad und regnet....


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

na das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang - die grobe Arbeit ist geschafft. Haste super eben reinbekommen die Wanne!

Was hast Du vor mit dem Rand - der könnte ja langfristig auch überdeckt werden. Hast Du bewußt so viele Kiesel da hin? Vielleicht könnte die Optik auch in Deinen Steingarten übergehen und ein paar __ Bodendecker den Rand verdecken - da gibts doch so nette flache Teile .... nur so als Idee - aber da gibts ja viele Möglichkeiten - Silke ist ja unsere Kleinteichspezialistin - die hat sicher noch mehr und bessere Tips!

Pflanzen würde ich vom Gefühl her noch mehr rein machen - Unterwasserpflanzen haben noch nie geschadet und bei so einem kleinen Becken erst recht nicht.

Der Herbst - weil Du es so ansprichst - soll auch eine super Zeit zum Pflanzen sein - vielleicht willst ja erstmal abwarten und im Herbst nachpflanzen, damit es im nächsten Frühjahr so richtig loslegt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo Thomas,
ist doch schon was, da haben andere viel weniger rein :cry: 
von der __ wasserpest würde ich abraten,da ist der teich zu klein. __ Wasserschlauch wird auch nichts werden, er ist zu anspruchsvoll. Spar dir lieber das Geld. In die "blöden" Rinnen bei Fertigteichen ist es recht schwierig,was vernünftiges zu pflanzen. Schachtelhalm und Pfennigskraut sind ganz gut, musst aber mehr Substrat einbringen. die stehen ungern unter Wasser. Nadelsimse und __ nadelkraut für die Tiefe ist gut. __ Froschlöffel und Mimulus lutea sind recht dankbar fürs Flachwasser, die wachsen auch recht gut. Ach ja, und Tannenwedel in die Tiefenzone, hat zwar fast jeder im Teich (gell Susanne  ) sind aber hübsch anzuschauen
Viel Spass mit deiner "Pfütze", Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

@Susanne - die vilen Kiesel sind nur eine Übergangslösung. Das soll schon alles bepflanzt werden - für den moment sieht es aber besser aus als die nackte Erde. Wir haben hier auch so einen extremen Lehmboden - da bilden sich bei Sonne sofort Steinharte gelbliche Brocken.
Das mit den Bodendeckern ist eine gute Idee - ich habe hier beim Suchen im Forum auch schon einige Wurze gesehen, die den Rand überwuchern.

@Eugen -da habe ich bezüglich Wassertiefe wohl zu sehr den Aufklebern auf den Pflanzen getraut. Der Schachtelhalm (der zudem wohl ein Winter-Schachtelhalm ist) ist dort mit 40 cm Wassertiefe und der Goldfelberich mit 15 cm angegeben, genau wie die Lobelia Cardinalis. Ich habe jetzt mal etwas rumgegoogelt und bei Werner geschaut - und tatsächlich habe ich das wohl alles etwas zu tief gepflanzt. Bezieht sich diese Angabe eigntlich auf den untersten Teil der Wurzel oder auf den Wasserstand über der substratdecke? - dann könnte es gerade noch so gehen - im Wulstrand. Den Schachtelhalm habe ich jedenfalls aus seiner im Wasser hängenden Position in den Wulstrand geholt. Ich hoffe das reicht ihm.

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

hallo thomas,
das sieht doch schon gut aus.  
ich hab ja auch so einen mini-teich und würde an deiner stelle ruhig noch mehr unterwasserpflanzen (ich hab __ hornkraut, nadelsimse, __ wasserstern,tannenwedel...)einsetzen. damit tust du deiner wasserqualität nur gutes. ansonsten brauchst du nur noch warten bis alles wächst   , damit es nächstes jahr richtig schön wird.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

sieht wirklich schick aus.
ich hatte letztes jahr auch ein fertigbecken. das schlimme finde ich daran den rand, da muß man ganz schön tüfteln um ihn zu verstecken. bei mir war der rasen bis am rand und schon war er weg.
ist eine tolle idee wenn man __ ziergräser am rand setzt und diese etwas über den rand wuchern. zum normalen rasen eine kleine kannte in den boden drücken welche eben abschließt. dann wächst es nicht so schnell zusammen. oder 'ne mähkannte damit man das ziergras nicht absebelt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

danke für die warmen worte...

@galrian- is komisch, mittlerweile stört mich der Rand garnicht mehr so doll. aber das mit den gräsern ist ne gute sache, so lange die dann nicht den teich leer saufen - sprich wasser ins umland pumpen. Sehr nett finde ich diese "Puschelgraskissen" die ich auf den Bildern von Silke gesehen habe.

@Silke, würdest du mir veraten wie diese Graskissen heissen, die man auf deinen Bildern sieht?

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

hallo thomas,
die grünen kissen heissen bärenfellschwingel(festuca scoparia) und werden nur 10 cm hoch. dann hab ich noch blauschwingel (festuca cinerea) die 20 cm hoch werden und auch sehr dekorativ ins wasser hängen. was ich auch als randbedeckung ganz praktisch finde an stellen, die man öfter begeht, ist scharfer mauerpfeffer, der nur 2 cm hoch wird und auch ein paar fusstritte verträgt   ausserdem wächst er über den rand bis zur wasseroberfläche.
naja, du wirst es schon machen. jeder hat ja zum glück seinen eigenen geschmack.


----------

